# IBC- International Bicycle Company Road Bike



## Callahooney1 (Jan 23, 2021)

Acquired this IBC road bike a long time ago, but seeking info on it, planning to sell. Any help on yr, origin, etc appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## juvela (Jan 24, 2021)

-----

appears Japan ~1971

FMV as-is ~75USD

is yellow rectangular transfer on seat tube from retailer?

International Bicycle Corporation was an importer/distributor of bicycles based in Toronto

the subject machine was manufactured by Bridgestone

IBC also had cycles built for them in Italy by Garlatti

here is the head of one of the Garlatti examples -





-----


----------



## all riders (Jan 24, 2021)

The bar-end shifters are, likely, not original. If they are SunTour shifters(known as Barcons), they are probably worth more than the remainder of the bike.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Jan 24, 2021)

Oh, ok Thank you for the information.  The yellow tag in the bottom of the seat tube is a bicycle license sticker from Bonita, San Diego County. There's no Retail sticker indicating where the bike was sold or what bike shop sold it.  Guess I'll try to list it locally since it's not valued too high as I originally thought. Thanks again for responding.


----------

